# [SOLVED]xorg brak obrazu i zwis

## tanasz

Witam,

mam następujący problem:

Mam świeżo postawionego gentoo (amd64) i kiedy próbuję odpalić X-y poprzez X mam czarny ekran i zwis, natomiast poprzez startx czarny ekran przez moment a potem wraca mi do konsoli.

Instalowałem według:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml oraz http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

mój xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes "1680x1050"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 acpi alsa cddb cdr css cups dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg flac ftp gif hal jabber java javascript jpeg matroska mp3 multilib ogg opengl pdf png qt3 qt4 raw ssl svg tiff usb vcd win32codecs xine kde -gnome -gtk -dri"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

i /var/log/xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux DC-tux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Wed Apr 28 00:59:43 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 28 April 2010  02:25:45AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 28 03:02:26 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a9b00

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1458:3452 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.35.00.11

(II) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0):     Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0)

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: always reports core events

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found relative axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found keys

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: ignoring absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: always reports core events

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found keys

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless DesktX.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux DC-tux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Wed Apr 28 00:59:43 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 28 April 2010  02:25:45AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 28 03:02:26 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a9b00

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1458:3452 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Apr 28 03:02:26 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.35.00.11

(II) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0):     Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0)

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Apr 28 03:02:27 NVIDIA(0): Gateway FPD2275W (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Apr 28 03:02:28 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: always reports core events

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found relative axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found keys

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: ignoring absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: always reports core events

(**) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Found keys

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

op Receiver 3.1: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------

## SlashBeast

Co dokladnie startx zwraca?

----------

## asqard

coś mi mówi że zapewne brakuje Ci 3 rzeczy więc daj tak

```
emerge xterm emerge twm xclock
```

----------

## tanasz

startx zwraca to:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux DC-tux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Wed Apr 28 00:59:43 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 28 April 2010  02:25:45AM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 28 14:24:06 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down
```

Co do xterm twm i xclock to faktycznie nie mam. Spróbuję dodać i dam znać co się stało.

EDIT

DZięki wielkie wystartował  :Smile: 

----------

